# الأسس التقنية (الفنية) في تصنيف الاجهزة الطبية للمستشفيات



## عمار المتوكل (11 يوليو 2008)

الأسس التقنية (الفنية) في تصنيف الاجهزة الطبية للمستشفيات : البحث( 1)

Technical aspect for medical equipment classification in hospitals​ 

تعد التقنية الطبية الهندسية المسؤولة عن تطور الاجهزة والتجهيزات والاساليب الفيزيائية واشكال الطاقة التي تتطلب ان تستخدم في التطبيقات الطبية ونظرا لكون التقنية الطبية تنقسم الى مجالات فيزيائية مختلفة فلايوجد بالتالي تصور تقني موحد لانتاج الاجهزة الطبية لذلك ووفقا للمتطلبات الطبية تقدم التقنية الهندسية التجهيزات ذات المواصفات الملائمة لهذة المتطلبات وهكذا نجد في مجال التصنيع الطبي استخدام لعناصر ومجموعات ومنتجات تكنولوجية وادوات متعددة في مجال البصريات والالكترونيات ، والطاقة الكهربائية ، والتقنيات الذرية ، اضافة الى ذلك فقد تم استخدام الكثير من المواد مثل المعدن والبلاستيك والزجاج على ان تخضع هذة المواد عند استخدامها لظروف التعقيم الحيوي .
ان استخدام الالكترونيات في الطب والذي يسمى ايضا الالكترونيات الطبية يمكنة ان يحول الوحدات الحيوية الى وحدات كهربائية مضخمة ملايين المرات حيث يمكن بالتالي قياسها وتسجيلها او اظهرها ، لتصبح قابلة للرؤية ، ويمكن ايضا تحويل الكثير من الاعمال الطبية التي تتم يوميا الى اعمال ذات تحكم اّلي وقد ساهم تطور الالكتونيات الدقيقة Micro Electronic في التقليل من حجم الاجهزة الطبية بصورة كبيرة .​ 
وتعد الخواص التقنية الاساسية ذات اهمية خاصة بالنسبة للمنتج والمطور للاجهزة الطبية وكذلك على المستخدم للاجهزة الطبية ان يعطي اهمية خاصة لها عند استخدامها او صيانتها .
ان حقيقة تقيد الاستخدام الطبي تعد ايضا من الاسس التقنية الطبية ، حيث ينطبق ذلك على المجموعات المستخدمة لاجمالي التجهيزات الطبية المختلفة والتي تشمل اضافة الى ما سبق على الادوات الطبية والاثاث الطبي ومكوناتة المتعددة والاعضاء الاصطناعية ، ومن المتعارف علية وجود تصنيف للاجهزة الطبية يرتبط بشكل اساسي بالوظيفة function او اتركيب العام structure لهذة الاجهزة وفقا لاستخدامها في المشافي او في العيادات .​ 
- أ- أجهزة التشخيص Dignosis Equipment ):والتي تعد وحدات لنقل المعلومات واظهارها .​ 
- ب- أجهزة المعالجة (Therapy Equipment) : ووظيفتها نقل الطاقة او تقديمها الى العضو او لجسم المريض بغرض الاستشفاء .​ 
- ج- أجهزة طبية أخرى .​ 
أ‌- المبدأ الوظيفي والتركيبي لاجهزة التشخيص :
Functional and structural principle for diagnosis equipment ​ 
فاذا كانت المعلومات التي حصل عليها الطبيب غير كافية لتحديد التشخيص بصورة سليمة يلجأ بالتالي الى استخدام اجهزة طبية كعناصر مساعدة للتشخيص .​ 
ووظيفة أجهزة التشخيص الحصول على المعلومات التي تحدد التغيرات في التوضع والتركيب العام الحيوي morphologie وكذلك التغيرات العضوية pathologie الوطيفية للجسم .
ومن المزايا الهامة هنا أنة يتم الحصول على المعلومات نوعية وكمية بصورة نتائج قياسات في أجهزة التشخيص ، ويظهر دور المهندس الطبي او التقني الطبي كوسيط لاستثمار الجهاز وفقا لمتطلبات الطبيب حيث يقدم الجهاز بعد ذلك المعلومات التي اكتسبها الى الطبيب . 
يظهر من المريض سلسلة من المعلومات التي تعد نتاجا لتفاعلات وظيفية فيزيائية حيوية وكيميائية حيوية في جسم الانسان وتركيبة العام وبالتالي تنبىء هذة المعلومات عن الوضع الحالي – التشخيص – للجسم .​ 
يمكن تحديد هذة المعلومات informations والاطلاع عليها بواسطة وسائط تقنية حيث تاخذ أشكالا فيزيائية معتمدة بذلك على حوامل المعلومات informations carriers (جهد كهربائي ،صوت ، ضوء).​ 
واذا كانت هذة الحوامل carriers أو بعضها غير موجود ،فلابد من ايجادة اصطناعيا (على سبيل المثال المعلومات عن التركيبات الداخلية للجسم يمكن تحقيقها اذا تم استخدام اشعة رونتجين )​ 
-1 - الجزء الاول لجهاز التشخيص هو اللاقط للمعلومات ووظيفتة اقتباس المعلومات الفيزيائية أو التقاطها ، وبما أن معظم المعلومات المقتبسة ليست كهربائية بطبيعتها (صوتية ، ميكانيكية ، بصرية ) لذلك يحتوي القابس على المبدل inverter مهمتة تحويل الكميات الغير كهربائية الى كميات كهربائية تدل بطبيعتها على المعلومات الاساسية الحيوية .​ 
-2 - مهمة الجزء الثاني من الجهاز التشخيصي تحضير المعلومات مثل تضخيم الاشارات الكهربائية ،قياسها ، عدها .​ 
-3 - مهمة الجزء الاخير اظهار المعلومات ويتم ذلك غالبا بشكل معلومة قابلة للرؤيا تمثيليا أو رقميا أو بشكل منحنيات (توابع زمنية متغيرة ) أو بشكل مساحات أو أحجام أو حتى بشكل صورة 
من المفترض بعد ذلك أن يكون الطبيب قادرا على استخدام هذة المعلومات ومقارنتها مع معلومات سابقة أو قيم مقارنة لتحديد التشخيص .​ 
تحتاج الاجهزة التشخيصية الى طاقة لكي يمكن استخدامها فيتم استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية من شبكة التغذية الخاصة بالاجهزة أو بواسطة بطاريات خاصة بالجهاز .
يعد المبدأ الوظيفي لاجهزة التشخيص عاما وموحدا لاجهزة التشخيص كافة بغض النظر عن نوعية المعلومات وكمياتها .​ 
تعطي الجهة الصانعة التوجيهات والتحذيرات عند استخدام أجهزة التشخيص للحماية من المؤثرات الخارجية والتي تظهر بشكل ضجيج noise ويمكن أن نخص بالذكر تقنية الوصل مع المريض أي أسلوب اقتباس الاشارة من المريض فعملية التوضع أو الوصل الخاطىء غير الملائم لوحدات الاقتباس لاشارات القياس أو الترابط السيىء يقود الى اضعاف الاشارات المستقبلة أو منعها من الوصول الى الجهاز بشكل كامل ويمكن أن يظهر الضجيج من المريض ذاتة عندما تطغى على الاشارات الحيوية المطلوبة اشارات من أعضاء مجاورة تسبب في عدم وضوح الاشارات الحقيقية المعتبرة للقياس .
ومن المصادر الطفيلية الحرجة الضجيج القادم من الخارج الى مدخل الاقط sensors أو الى داخل الاّلة مما يؤدي بالتالي الى معلومات خاطئة في الخرج output ويمكن أن نذكر من أنواع الضجيج الحقول الكهرومغناطيسية الناتجة عن المحولات تجهيزات الدارات الالكترونية أو من أجهزة المعالجة 
وان الكثير من الاخطاء يمكن تميزة عند القياس وذلك من خلال نظامية المعلومات وحدوث تغير فجائي غير منتظم ناتج عن مؤثرات الضجيج .....​ 

- ب- المبدأ الوظيفي والتركيبي لاجهزة المعالجة :
- Functional and structural principle for therapy equipment :​ 
- يقدم الطبيب في حالة المعالجة أولا عن طريق الاتصال مع المريض اجراءات العلاج حيث يتطلب العلاج مواد دوائية أو يرسل المريض الى الجراحة ، أما اذا كان المطلوب القيام بالمعالجة الفيزيائية فانة يتم استخدام أجهزة العلاج الملائمة وتكون وظيفة أجهزة العلاج تقديم الطاقة بالصورة العلاجية الملائمة الى الجسم أو العضو المريض وذلك لاحداث الاثر العلاجي المطلوب ، اذ تتحدد الوظيفة لاجهزة المعالجة في توليد الطاقة أو تحويلها عند الاستخدام .​ 
- ويتم ربط الجهاز المستخدم بالمريض مباشرة بمجموعة من أجهزة المراقبة الكمية والنوعية للطاقة المطبقة ومراحل تاثيرها في المريض ، ومن البديهي انة يمكن للطبيب أو المساعد الطبي (بعد تدريبة على استخدام الاجهزة ) أن يقوم مبدئيا بتنفيذ هذة الوظيفة .​ 
- المبدأ الوظيفي والتركيبي الموسع لأجهزة المعالجة :​ 
- تقود الطاقة المولدة في الاجهزة العلاجية الى تاثيرات (بيولوجية) ففي العمليات الجراحية مثلا يمكن أن تستخدم للقص ، للقطع ، التخثر الدموي وفي حال المعالجة التنظيمية – التحكم- للتاثير في وظيفة النسيج الحيوي ، الأعضاء أو الأعصاب .​ 
- وتقدم الطاقة المطلوبة لتشغيل الأجهزة العلاجية من منبع ملائم (بشكل عام منبع للتيار الكهربائي ) حيث تتحول الطاقة عن طريق مولدات ووفقا لشروط التشغيل الى الطاقة الملائمة للاستخدام العلاجي ، أن محولات الطاقة ( وهي عكس المحول المحول المستخدم لحالات التشخيص ) تحول الطاقة الكهربائية الى طاقة ميكانيكية صوتية ، حرارية ، أشعاعية وهذا الشكل الجديد يطبق على المريض للعلاج بواسطة وحدات ترابط مباشر مع محول الطاقة وتكون وظيفتها نقل الطاقة دون اضعافها الى المريض حيث تؤمن ترابط جيد مع المريض وكذلك يمكن بوسطتها تحديد أماكن المعالجة المناسبة للمساحة والعمق بصورة دقيقة .​ 
- ان معلومات المعالجة المرتبطة بالنوعية مثل (عدد النبضات ) التردد أو مرتبط بالكمية (شدة التيار ) الكثافة –جريان الطاقة- زمن المعالجة- يتحكم بها بوساطة أجهزة المعالجة وفقا لمتطلبات العلاج وهنا تعد المعرفة الحيوية (البيولوجية) أساسا لنجاح العلاج المقدم للمريض فمن خلال ذلك يتم تحديد جرعات الطاقة العلاجية التي يمكن التعرف عليها بوساطة أجهزة القياس المرتبطة مع الجهاز مباشرة أو ترتبط مع المريض حيث يظهر عليها رد الفعل الذي يبدية المريض أو العضو المريض تحت تاثير الطاقة العلاجية المؤثرة كما هو الحال في أجهزة التشخيص فان المبدأ الوظيفي والتركيبي لأجهزة المعالجة يعد موحدا بغض النظر عن نوع الطاقة المعتمدة –مصادر الضجيج المؤثرة في هذة الحالة يمكن أن تحدث بشكل اساسي في مناطق الترابط بين المريض –الآلة- هذا يعني كيفية الربط للمريض مع جهاز اعطاء الطاقة لذلك فان نجاح استخدام الأجهزة الطبية يعتمد أيضا ( اضافة الى التحضير الجيد) للمريض على اختيار مقدمات الطاقة الملائمة لذلك ومن أجل أحكام التوافق الجيد والملائم لأجهزة المعالجة يتم استخدام مقدمات بمقاييس مختلفة من حيث الحجم والشكل وذلك لكي تتوضع في نقاط العلاج بشكل ملائم وسليم وفي بعض الحالات يستخدم مواد اضافية مثل الماء والزيت لتسهيل تقديم الطاقة الى المريض .​ 
- ان الترابط غير الكافي يؤدي الى احداث ضياع في الطاقة وفقدان الفعالية العلاجية ومن النقاط التي يجب أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار أيضا راحة المريض وشعورة بالالم حيث يمكن للفني أو الطبيب أن يراعي الشروط الاساسية العامة والخاصة لكل جهاز مستخدم للمعالجة بحيث يعطي الطاقة الملائمة للعلاج باقل ما يمكن من ألم للمريض ........
- ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
حاولت ان اعطي نبذة مختصرة (خلاصة للخلاصة) وتقديم معلومات باسهل طريقة من التعبير الكتابي
مع الشكر
- يتبــــــــــــع​


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (12 يوليو 2008)

كلام جميل ، وعبارات مفيدة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يوليو 2008)

شكر وتقدير الى المجهود الكبير ,

نتابع موضوعك .

البغدادي


----------



## glucose (12 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً الك ولجامعة دمشق


----------



## عمار المتوكل (13 يوليو 2008)

المكونات الوظيفية العامة للأجهزة الطبية :
Partial function structure for general medical equipment :

ان الوظيفة لجهاز ما هو تابع لمجموع الوظائف الجزئية التي يقوم بها ، وتعد الوظيفة العامة للجهاز هي المهمة بشكل أساسي للمستخدم ، اما المهندس الطبي فعلية أن يلم بمراحل العمل للجهاز وبالتالي بالوظائف الجزئية التي تشكل اجمالي وظيفة الجهاز أو مجموعة الأجهزة عندما تترابط مع بعضها لتؤدي خدمة معينة .
فيما يلي العمل الوظيفي المتبع في الأجهزة الطبية :

1- اللاقط pick up (أو القابس أو المستشعر أو الحساس sensor )
مهمتة في أجهزة التشخيص تحقيق الاتصال بين الالة والعنصر الحيوي ويتم ذلك من خلال 
- اتصال مباشر داخل الجسم .
- ترابط غير مباشر كما هو الحال في أجهزة الاشعة .
ويعد sensor جزءا هاما جدا وحساسا لنقل الكميات الفيزيائية وتكون الحساسات المستخدمة داخل الجسم ابرية الشكل ويفترض أن تكون الحساسات (القوابس ) ذات خواص فيزيائية ملائمة سواء عند استخدامها للاتصال الخارجي –من على السطح- أو من داخل الجسم بحيث أن وجودها لا يسبب تفاعلات حيوية خاصة كذلك يجب أن تكون نعقمة قبل الاستخدام .

2- المبدلات Inverter :
تعد Inverter في اجهزة التشخيص ذات أهمية خاصة في تحويل الكميات غير الكهربائية الى قيم كهربائية يسهل قياسها ومعالجتها ويتصل المبدل مباشرة مع sensore بحيث أن يشكل مع بعضها مجموعة واحدة ، ويعطي المبدل قيمة كهربائية –جهودا ، تيارات –أو يقدم كميات نسبية وفقا لنوع الترابط (مقاومة –سعة –تحريض ) ويوجد في الغالب مبدلات مختلفة مرتبطة بحالات القياس المطلوبة (ميكانيكية –كهربائية –كيميائية ) .


3- الالكترودات Electrods :
وهي وحدات اقتباس خاصة للحصول على الجهود الحيوية من الخلايا والاعصاب والعضلات حيث لا توجد حاجة للمبدلات ويفترض أن يقدم electrods ناقلية جيدة بين الجزء الحيوي والجهاز الطبي وفي حالات الابحاث أو الدراسة والمراقبة التي تتطلب تطبيق الالكترود لفترة طويلة يفترض أن لا تتغير ناقلية الالكترودات وأن لا تحدث تحولات قطبية .

ولتحقيق الناقلية الجيدة تصنع الالكترودات من المعدن المطلي بالفظة ولضمان جودة هذة الناقلية يتم وضع ناقل –وسيط النقل – بين الكترود والسطح الخارجي للجسم ، والالكترودات التي تستخدم للعضلات و الاعصاب تكون بشكل ابر وذلك لضمان دقة الانتقال للاشارات الحيوية .
وللحصول على جهود –فرق جهد- يتطلب استخدام الكترودين على الاقل وتوصل الالكترودات مع جهاز المعالجة للاشارات الحيوية بوساطة كابلات خاصة وذلك لمنع تاثيرات الضجيج من الدخول مع الاشارات الحيوية المقيسة .

المجموعة الوظيفية الالكترونية Electronical functional group :
تتكون أجهزة التشخيص الطبية بشكل عام من سلسلة من الدارات الالكترونية –المجموعة الالكترونية – المترابطة مع بعضها بعضا ومهمة هذة المجموعة تبدأ مباشرة بعد المبدل أو الحساس حيث تحقق ترابطا جيدا مع المبدل لكي لاتضيع الاشارات المستقبلة أو جزء منها وبعد ذلك تتم معالجة هذة القيم فتضخم وتحضر لتشكل معلومات جاهزة للاعطاء من خلال المجموعات الالكترونية .

-جسر القياس Mesurment bridge :
ويعتمد على مبدأ احداث تغير في قيم المقاومة ينعكس بشكل جهد أو تيار ويتم ذلك بشكل نسبي على جهد مرجعي مستخدم .

-المضخم Amplifier :
بما أن الجهد الذي يقدمة المبدل هو في الغالب ذو قيمة صغيرة voult (10ˉ -10) فلابد بالتالي من استخدام مضخمات العمليات لكي تصل لقيمة ممكن قياسها بشكل اسهل ودقيق .
ويتم التضخيم بوساطة مضخمات متعاقبة casced amplifier وتستخدم في الغالب المضخمات التفاعلية diffefntial amp ومضخم العمليات (op ) لتحقيق ذلك وهنا يوجد متطلبات خاصة بسبب كون التردد منخفضا ويفترض أن يكون منحني الاستجابة جيدا وثابتا خلال ذلك 

وحدة التغذية Power supply :
تستخدم لتقويم الطاقة الكهربائية للجهاز حيث يستخدم تيار الشبكة العامة أو الخاصة للتغذية وفي بعض الحالات عن طريق بطاريات متواجدة ضمن الجهاز .

مجموعة اظهار المعلومات Information display system :
يتم اظهار المعلومات في المرحلة الاخيرة حيث يمكن قرائتها أرقاما أو رؤيتها صورا ومنحنيات تبعا لوحدات الاظهار المستخدمة

المبدلات (محولات الطاقة ) Inverter :
تشكل مبدلات الطاقة –أجهزة المعالجة ـ عملية عكسية للقوابس (الحساسات )حيث يتم تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية الى طاقة شعاعية أو طاقة غير كهربائية ويوجد لكل نوع من أنواع الطاقة مبدأتبديل مميز لة 
- ويمكن القول أن الاجهزة الطبية غير الفعالة passive هي التي تستخدم لاكتساب المعلومات في المراحل التشخيص أما الاجهزة الطبية الفعالة فهي التي تستخدم لتحويل الطاقة الفيزيائية للعلاج .

التصنيف الوظيفي للاجهزة الطبية :
Functional classification of mwdical equipment :

يتم بشكل عام تصنيف الجهزة الطبية وفقا لمبدأ فيزيائي تقني أو وفقا لوجة النظر الاخنصاصية الطبية حيث توجد :
- أجهزة ميكانيكية Mechanical equipment group .
- أجهزة شعاعية Radiation equipment group .
- أجهزة الطب الالكترونية electronic medical equipment .
ومن وجة النظر الوظيفية الطبية يمكن تصنيف الاجهزة الطبية الى المجموعات التالية :

D : أجهزة التشخيص والمراقبةD > Diagnosis equipment group <

T : أجهزة المعالجة THERAPY EQUIPMENT GROUP < T> ​ 
I : أجهزة معالجة الصورة والتحكم بالمعالجة .​ 
H :تجهيزات المشافي والعيادات .​ 
S:أجهزة التعويض كلي أو جزئي .​ 
· المجموعة : D :
أ‌- أدوات الكشف الطبي ، وتشمل في الغالب على الادوات الميكانيكية البسيطة المساعدة على الفحص مثل سماعة المريض ، أدوات الاضاءة ، مراّة انعكاس ، مطرقة الاثارة ، جهاز قياس الضغط ، أدوات الكشف اليني .​ 
ب‌- أجهزة الرؤية وتقديم الصورة ، وتشمل بصورة أساسية على التجهيزات التي تبين التركيب العام أو العضوي للاجزاء السليمة أو المريضة داخل الجسم والتغيرات التي تطرأ عليها مثل :
- أجهزة التنظير ENDOSCOPY .
-تنظير المعدة Gastroscopy .
- تنظير جدار المعدة Laparoscopy .
- تنظير الاعضاء التناسلية bronchoscopy .​ 
· تجهيزات شعاعية : Radiation equipment 
- طب الاسنان .
- الجراحة .
- أجهزة تصوير الرأس .
- أجهزة التصوير الظليلي .
- أجهزة الامواج فوق الصوتية Ultra sound equipment :
-للتصوير القلبي .
- للتصوير الدماغي .
- للمسح الحركي أو التصوير العادي .
- أجهزة الطب النووي Nuclear medicen equipment for diagnosis :
- ماسح غاما Gamma scanner .
- غاما كاميرا Gamma camera .
- التصوير الالكتروني Commputer tomography .
- CT للتصوير المقطعي .
- التصوير المسحي الشعاعي .
- IMR للتصوير المقطعي المغناطيسي .​ 
· أجهزة القياس الحيوي Biomedical Instruementation :
وتشمل على أجهزة القياس المستخدمة لاظهار المعلومات أو تخزينها والتي تمثل الوظائف الفيزيائية الحيوية والكيميائية الحيوية للانسان وذلك من على الجسم .
·أجهزة قياس رد الفعل equipment for reaction measurement :
EEG - EMG -EKG​ 
· أجهزة قياس الضغط Equipment for pressure measurement :
- قياس الضغط الخارجي للدم (غير دموي ) .
- قياس الضغط الدم من الداخل (دموي) .
- أجهزة قياس ضغط التنفس .
- أجهزة قياس الضغط الداخلي للعين .​ 
· أجهزة قياس الجريان –التدفق equipment for flow measurement :
- قياس حجم التنفس بالنسبة للزمن .
- قياس حجم النبضة القلبية بالنسبة للزمن .​ 
· أجهزة قياس الحركة equipment for dynamics measurement :
- أجهزة قياس الرجفان القلبي balisto gardiography .
- أجهزة تخطيط العين Nystagmography .​ 
· أجهزة قياس الحرارة equipment for thermal measurement :
-قياس الحرارة القشرية الداخلية .
- أجهزة قياس الحرارة (اشعاعية المبدأ) .​ 
· أجهزة قياس الحجوم equipment for volume measurement :
-حجم التنفس .
- حجم الدم . 
- حجم الدم للنبضة القلبية .​ 
· أجهزة قياس السرعة equipment for velocity measurement :
- أجهزة قياس سرعة جريان الدم .
- أجهزة قياس سرعة جريان هواء التنفس .
- أجهزة قياس سرعة جريان البول .​ 
· أجهزة قياس الصوت (الأمواج الصوتية ) equipment for acoustic measurement :
- أجهزة التخطيط السمعي phonogardiography .
- أجهزة سمع أصوات الجنين .​ 
· أجهزة قياس الكميات الكيميائية في الدم وهواء التنفس equipment for blood and air gazes measurement :
-قياس النسبة po2 في الدم .
- قياس النسبة O2oxymeter .
- قياس نسبة CO2 في الدم .​ 
· أجهزة قياس الكميات الكهربائية equipment for electrical elements measurement :
-مخطط جريان التيار الكهربائي .
- مخطط تغير الممانعة الكهربائية الحيوية plethysmography .​ 
· أجهزة النقل عن بعد telemetry :
- سلكي .
- لاسلكي telemetray .​ 
هذا ويمكن وتصنيف الأجهزة وفقا لكيفية أعطاء المعلومات الى :
- أدوات القياس ذات المؤشرات الرقمية تنتهي تسميتها بشكل عام بالتسمية ميتر meter .
- أجهزة الرؤية تنتهي بالتسمية (scop) skopy .
- أجهزة التسجيل التخطيطي تنتهي بالتسمية << graphy >> .
وفي الغالب لايتم أستخدام جهاز واحد وانما مجموعة من الأجهزة << polygraphy>> وهذا الجمع يتبع للوظيفة المطلوبة على سبيل المثال :مجموعات :
1- تشخيص وظائف الرئة .
2- مراقبة المريض (ICU ) .
3- مراقبة الجنين .
4- أجهزة كشف القلب والدورة الدموية .​ 

·أجهزة التقنية المخبرية technical equipment for laboratory :
وتشتملعلى أجهزة التحليل للوظائف الكيميائية والعينات الحيوية من جسم الانسان وتتضمن أعداد كبيرة من التجهيزات الطبية للتحليل المخبري الحيوي .
n أجهزة الأختبار والفحص Test equipment :
وتشتمل على أجهزة أختبار القدرة العصبية والحسية من خلال الاثارة ، ودراسة رد الفعل الكمي والنوعي اهذة الاثارة 
- مقياس السمع audiometer .
-الأثارة الضوئية optic stimulator .
-مقياس حاسة الطعم والشم .
- جهاز فحص الاثارة التياري .
- جهاز قياس رد الفعل الزمني .​ 

I – أجهزة قياس الصور ومعالجتها والتحكم بالعلاج والتخطيط 
Image processing and control units for therapy :
وتشتمل هذة على الاجهزة الطبية لتخزين المعلومات من اجل تحليل وتقويم المقادير المقيسة أو المجموعات المقيسة أو التجهيزات لمراقبة المريض عن طريق المعلومات المقتبسة منة ، وتحديد العلاج الملائم وفقا للحالة الراهنة On-line control .
-أجهزة الانذار عن الحالات الحدية .
- أجهزة قياس التغيرات الزمنية للقلب .
- أجهزة تحديد القيم الوسطى .
- أجهزة معالجة خاصة للصور الطبية .
- أجهزة خاصة للتحكم العلاجي والتخطيط .
ان تقدم الالكترونيات القيقة microelectronic في الحاسبات الالكترونية قد طور الجهيزات الطبية ومعالجة الصور وكذلك أجمالي التجهيزات الالكترونية المستخدمة للتخطيط والتشخيص .​


----------



## عمار المتوكل (13 يوليو 2008)

المجموعة T :
T1 – الأدوات الطبية :Medical Instrument 
وتشتمل على الادوات البسيطة التي تشكل مساعدة ميكانيكية طبية مثل :
-أدوات القطع والفصل .
- أدوات الفتح ، التثبيت ، القبض ، اللقط .......
- أدوات الخياطة والوصل .
- أدوات الجراحية العظمية .
- أدوات خاصة للحنجرة ، الانف ، الاذن ، العين ، البولية ، للحوامل للمساعدة على الولادة ، للتعويض .
T2 – أدوات المعالجة therapy instruments :
وتشتمل على الاجهزة المستخدمة في العلاج أعتمادا على السوائل (الأدوية ) التبخر ، الغازات ومن هذة الادوات :
- أبر الحقن .
- الحقن للغسل والتنظيف .
- أجهزة الحقن الالي للابر .
- أجهزة نقل الدم المختلفة .
- أجهزة المعالجة بالغازات (أبخرة) .
- أجهزة تبخير .
- أجهزة الايروزول .
- أجهزة ايروزول بالامواج فوق الصوتية .
- أجهزة تقديم الاكسجين .​ 
T3 –معالجة الفيزيائية equipment for physical therapy :
- أجهزة المعالجة بالترددات المنخفضة low frequency .
- المعالجة بتيارات الاثارة . 
- أجهزة الاثارة ذات الترددات المتوسطة .
- المغاطس الهيدركهربائية .
- 
- أجهزة المعالجة بالترددات العالية high frequence :
- معالجة بالامواج القصيرة 
- معالجة بالامواج الديسممترية .
معالجة بالامواج الميكروية .​ 
- أجهزة المعالجة الضوئية والحرارية thermal and light therapy :
- المعالجة بالامواج تحت الحمراء والاشعاعات الحرارية .
- المعالجة بالامواج فوق البنفسجية .
- أجهزة المعالجة الهيدروليكية والميكانيكية Hydrolical and mechanical :
- أجهزة الضغط تحت الماء .
- الحمامات المائية والأحواض المائية والاعصارية .​ 
T4- أجهزة الجراحة والتخدير Surgery and anaesthesis equipment :
- أجهزة تنفيذ العمليات الجراحية (أجهزة غرف العمليات ) .
- أجهزة الربط .
- أجهزة الثقب .
- أجهزة النشر .
- أجهزة التنفس .
- أجهزة الجراحة الكهربائية .
- أجهزة الأضاءة .
- أجهزة الجراحية بالتبريد .​ 
T5 – أجهزة المعالجة الشعاعية Radiation therapy equipment :
وهي تشمل بخاصة التجهيزات المستخدمة لمعالجة التورمات لتخريب الخلايا السرطانية بلاشعاعات النووية ذات الطاقة العالية مثل :
- أجهزة أشعة رونتجين x-ray equipment .
- أجهزة الاشعاعات النووية Nuclear radiation equipment .​ 
S1 – أجهزة التعويض الخارجية Rehabilitation equipment :
وتشتمل على الأجهزة التي تستخدم خلال احراءات العلاج أو تستخدم للأجزاء المبتورة أو ضعيفة الوظيفة .
- المضخات الحيوية Bio-pumps .
- أجهزة التغذية القسرية forcing supply equipment .
- أجهزة حفظ الأعضاء .
- أجهزة ازالة الرجفان القلبي Defibrilator equipment .
- أجهزة الأثارة القلبية الخارجية External heart stimulation equipment . 
- أجهزة تخفيف الحمل عن القلب . 
- اّلة القلب-الرئة Heart and lung machine .
- أجهزة الكلية الأصطناعية artificial kidney .​ 
- أجهزة الزرع الداخلية Implantation equipment internal substiion :​ 
وتشتمل على الأجهزة المصنعة من مواد حيوية ولكن ذات تلأوم مع المواد الحيوية (متفقة حيويا ) حيث تقوم بأداء وظيفي طويل الامد تعويضا عن جزء عضوي أو نسيجي مريض مثال :
- الاوعية والشرايين الدموية الاصطناعية .
- نواظم الخطى القلبية pacemaker .
- القلب الاصطناعي .​ 
S3 – أجهزة التعويض والمساعدة Prothesis and support equipment :
وتشمل على العناصر المساعدة الوظيفية لبعض أجزاء الجسم وبخاصة لحالات أمراض الشيخوخة أو انخفاض مستوى الاداء الوظيفي العضوي والحسي مثل :
- التعويض الاضافي prosthesis .
- تعويض ميكانيكي Mechanical prosthesis .
- تعويض حيوي كهربائي Bio-electrical prosthesis .
- دعم وظيفي تعويضي Orthesis :
- دعم العمود الفقري .
- أربطة داعمة .
- المساعدة على السير :
- عصا سير .
- كرسي المريض .
- المساعدة على الرؤية Orthoptics :
- اّلة قيادة فاقدي البصر .
- نظارات .
- المساعدة على السمع hearning aid :
- المساعدة على الكلام :
- المساعدة السنية وتقديم الأسنان الصنعية :​ 
H1 - تجهيزات العمليات وغرفها وغرف المرضى والعيادات 
Furniture for operating theater patient rooms and clinic :
- فرش العيادات .
- الخزائن الطبية .
- الأسرة الطبية .
- عربات نقل المرضى .
- تجهيزات الرفع والنقل .
- طاولة العمليات .
- وحدة اضاءة العمليات .
- كراسي غرف العمليات .
- طاولات الحالات الخاصة .​ 
H2 – تجهيزات طب الاسنان DENTISTRY EQUIPMENT :
- الوحدات السنية .
- الكراسي السنية .
- محركات التقنية السنية .
- اّلة ثقب .
- المحركات التوربينية الدقيقة .
- محركات القطع والتنعيم .
- أدوات الصهر والصب .​ 
H3- أجهزة التعقيم والمعالجة الكيميائية 
Sterilisation and clenical treatment equipment :
- التعقيم sterilization :
- التعقيم البخاري .
- التعقيم بالهواء الساخن .
- التعقيم بالغازات .
- التعقيم بالبلازما .
- المعالجة الكيميائية وأجهزة الغسيل (مكافحة العدوى ) :
- أجهزة التطهير بالغسيل بالمواد الكيميائية .
- أجهزة الرش بالمواد الكيميائية .
- أجهزة التنظيف بالامواج فوق الصوتية .​ 
H4 – تجهيزات طب الطوارىء والطب المتنقل (الأسعاف ) :
Transport and emergency equipment :
- أجهزة التنفس الاصطناعية .
- أجهزة الأثارة القلبية لطب الطواريء .
- أجهزة أزالة الرجفان القلبي Defibrillator .
- حقيبة الطبيب لحالات الطوارىء .
- تجهيزات المساعدة الطبية السريعة .​


----------



## القرشي (14 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم :
على الرغم من حداثة دخولك لهذا المنتدى التعليمي الثقافي ، لاكن لقد ابهرت كل أعضاء المنتدى وزوارة فشكرا على جهدك الطيب .
من سنة اولى حتى الان وانا في رابعة ولم يمر علي هذا الترتيب في المعلومات 
لقد اتحفتنا فجزاك اللة خيرا
لاكن الغريب هذا البحث لم اجد احد أضاف اي رد علية 


لك ياجماعة الموضوع هام هام


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

والله موضوع رائع وبالالوان كمان و منظم جدا


----------



## BME-Rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

لم استطع الاطلاع وعدم الشكرالجزيل لكل من ساهم بالموضوع شكراً لكم


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز :
جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة وهذا التصنيف الرائع اللذي لم ارى من مثلة من قبل 
ننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله
مصطفى اياد / مهندس اجهزة - بغداد


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات الرائعة جدا
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

اننا في انتظار المزيد 
بارك الله فيكم وزادكم الله من فضله


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ghost_adel (13 يناير 2010)

ألف الف شكر على الموضوع المفيد والجميل جدا ان الموضوع مرتب لسهولة الاطلاع
شكرن جزيلا وجزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود والافاده


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان*​


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (28 يناير 2010)

لك كل التقـــــــدير اخــــــي 

عمــــــار المتوكــــــل 
مجهود رائع ... وبالوان كمان


----------



## حبيبي 25 (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم شكراا اخي العزيز ادا كنت مهندس فالرجاء كتب او مواقع لصيانة الا
جهزة الطبية


----------



## حبيبي 25 (22 مارس 2010)

فكرة عمل الأمواج فوق 
الصوتية (Ultrasound) وتطبيقاتها​​نسمع كثيرا عن استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية في تصوير الجنين في رحم الام وهو في مراحل تكوينه وفي مرات أخرى نسمع عن استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية في تفتيت الحصى دون إجراء العمليات الجراحية كما تستخدم الامواج فوق الصوتية في قياس سرعة تدفق الدم في الاوردة للاطمئنان على سلامة القلب. وتعد استخدامات الامواج فوق الصوتية في مجال الطب من الاساسيات التقنية للتشخيص دون اجراء العمليات الجراحية.
​ 
وفي هذه المقالة العلمية سنحاول القاء الضوء على الأمواج الفوق صوتية وكيف تعمل الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في التشخيص المعتمدة على الامواج فوق الصوتية.

نبذة تاريخية لتطور اجهزة الامواج فوق الصوتية الالتراساوند
بدأت اول الابحاث في الموجات الصوتية منذ عام 1822 عندما سعى عالم الفيزياء (دانيل كولادين) السويسري الأصل لحساب سرعة الصوت عن طريق جرسه المائي في مياه بحيرة (جنيفا). والتي ادت لوضع ( نظرية الصوت ) في عام 1877 بجهود العالم ( لورد ريليه ) والتي شرحت الأساسيات الفيزيائية لموجات الصوت وانتقاله وارتداده. وتوالت الأبحاث تباعاً حتى كان تصميم أول نظام رادار صوتي والمعروف باسم (Sonar) في الولايات المتحدة عام 1914 لأغراض الملاحة البحرية ولتحديد أماكن المارينز الألماني في الحرب العالمية الأولى. ولم توظف الموجات فوق الصوتية لخدمة الأغراض الطبية حتى بداية الأربعينات على يد دكتور الأعصاب النمساوي (كارل ثيودو) والذي يعتبر أول طبيب استخدم الموجات فوق الصوتية في التشخيص الطبي وقد واجه في ذلك صعوبات بسبب امتصاص عظام الجمجمة لمعظم طاقة الموجات فوق الصوتية.
وبعد حصيلة جهود مكثفة للفيزيائيين والمهندسين الميكانيكيين والكهربائيين والبيولوجيين بالتعاون مع الأطباء ومبرمجي الكمبيوتر والباحثين ودعم الحكومات ابتدأ التشخيص بالموجات فوق الصوتية ليأخذ محله في عيادات الأعصاب والقلب والعيون ولتتطور الموجات منA-Mode  محدودة الاستخدام الى B-Mode والتي سعى العالم (دوغلاس هوري) كفني أشعة لاستغلالها في التشخيص لقدرتها على اختراق الأنسجة بهدف الدراسة التشريحية لأعضاء الجسم في جامعة (كولورادو) في دنغر بالتعاون مع زميله أخصائي الكلى (جوزيف هوملس) والذي بدوره تبنى الأبحاث الطبية على هذا الصعيد وقام بتوجيهها وبتعاون العلماء والمهندسين (بيلز و بوساكوني) كان أول جهاز ألتراساوند ثنائي الأبعاد يعمل بنظام B-Mode عام 1951. وتوالت الأجهزة التي تعمل في هذا النظام الا أنها جميعا كانت كبيرة الحجم وعلى المريض أن ينغمس كليا أو جزئيا في الماء في وضعية السكون لفترة زمنية طويلة الأمر الذي جعله غير عملي ويستحيل وجوده في عيادات الاختصاص.
وفي أواخر عام 1955 بدأ العالم بتطوير هذه الأجهزة لتصبح أكثر حساسية وأقل حجما وأكثر سهولة في طريقة الفحص حتى توصلوا للذراع المعدني المتحرك والذي يوضع على المكان المخصص للفحص.
ومع الثمانينات حدثت ثورة حقيقية في عالم الموجات فوق الصوتية وهي ما يسمى ( Real time scanner ) أي التصوير الحي ( ثنائي الأبعادB-Mode ) والذي عن طريقه تم التعرف على حياة الجنين الفعلية, وحركاته, وتصرفاته, ونبضات القلب, والتنفس في رحم الأم. وكان أول جهاز فعال في هذا المجال عام 1985 في ألمانيا , وكانت الثمانينات هي ميدان التنافس للشركات المصنعة لأجهزة الالتراساوند لتقديم أدق الصور وأوضحها. وهكذا اتضحت معالم علم جديد في تخصص النسائية والتوليد ( تشخيص وسلامة الجنين) .
وبعد هذه المراحل العريقة في تاريخ الموجات فوق الصوتية وبعد ثورات العلم المتأججة على كل صعيد ومتطلبات العصر المتجددة غدت أجهزة الالتراساوند الثنائية الأبعاد غير مرضية- بالرغم من كل النجاح الذي حققته- وتوجه العلماء نحو البعد الثالث للحصول على صور حية مجسمة لما يحدث في جسم الانسان. وفي اليابان في جامعة طوكيو كان أول تقرير حول نظام الأبعاد الثلاثية ( الطول, العرض, العمق أو الارتفاع ) عام 1984 وأول محاولة ناجحة في الحصول على صورة جنين ثلاثية الأبعاد من صورة ثنائية الأبعاد عن طريق الكمبيوتر كانت عام 1986.
وبعد تطوير أجهزة التراساوند مستقلة ثلاثية الأبعاد كانت المشكلة في الفترة الزمنية التي يستغرقها التقاط كل مقطع حيث تتجاوز العشر دقائق وهو ما يستحيل معه العمل سواء للطبيب المعالج أو المريض وبالتالي يستحيل معه التسويق. ومع الجهود المكثفة والتطوير المستمر كان أول جهاز التراساوند ثلاثي الأبعاد يأخذ محلا تجاريا في الأسواق في عام 1989 في النمسا واستمر العالم وخصوصا في اليابان, والنمسا, وبريطانيا, وكندا وحتى الصين في دفع عجلة التطور هذه حتى بدأت الأبحاث حول رباعي الأبعاد في لندن عام 1996 عندما بزغت فكرة التصوير ثلاثي الأبعاد الحي وليكون للبعد الرابع وهو البعد الزمني, دوره في إعطاء صورة حقيقية حيّة بأسلوب عملي, وما كان ذلك ليكون لولا التطورات الهائلة في علم الكمبيوتر والسرعة الهائلة في إجراء العمليات الحاسوبية, ومن هنا كانت قصة البداية.

ماهي الامواج فوق الصوتية؟
الالتراساوند هي تكنولوجيا تستخدم الامواج فوق الصوتية في التصوير الطبي وتستخدم امواج صوتية ذات ترددات اكبر 20 كيلو هرتز اي اكبر من الترددات التي تسمعها اذن الانسان وتعتمد فكرة عمل تلك الاجهزة الطبية على الامواج الفوق صوتية التي تسقط على الجسم وتنعكس عنه مثل ما يقوم الخفاش الذي يطير في الليل مستعينا بالامواج الفوق صوتية التي يحدثها لتسقط على الاجسام امامه وتنعكس عنها ويسمعها فيحدد مساره دون الحاجة الى حاسة الابصار لليستدل على الطريق ولذلك يستطيع الطيران في الليل. كما تستخدم الحيتان في البحر الامواج فوق الصوتية وتستخدمها الغواصات البحرية كجهاز رادار يعمل في اعماق المحيطات لكشف العواصات المعادية. وتعتمد فكرة استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية على الاحداث التالية:

يرسل جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية امواج صوتية بترددات صوتية عالية تتراوح بين 1 الى 5 ميجاهيرتز على صورة نبضات توجه الى جسم الانسان من خلال مجس خاص. 
تخترق الامواج فوق الصوتية جسم الانسان لتصطدم بالفواصل والحدود الموجودة بين مكونات الجسم المختلفة مثل السوائل الموجودة بين طبقات الجلد الحد بين طبقة الجلد والعظم. 
جزء من الأمواج فوق الصوتية تنعكس عن الحدود الفاصلة بين مكونات جسم الانسان وتعود الى المجس بينما تستمر باقي الامواج فوق الصوتية لتخترق طبقات اعمق في جسم الانسان لتصل إلى حدود فاصلة اخرى وتنعكس عنها وترتد إلى المجس. 
يلتقط المجس الامواج فوق الصوتية المنعكسة تباعاً عن طبقات جسم الانسان التي اخترقها ويغذي فيها جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية. 
يقوم جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية بحساب المسافة بين المجس وطبقة الجلد أو العضو الذي انعكست عنه الامواج الفوق صوتية مستخدما سرعة تلك الامواج في جسم الانسان والتي تبلغ 1540m/s ومستخدماً الزمن اللازم لعودة الموجات فوق الصوتية للمجس والتي تكون في في حدود الميكوثانية أي 10-6sec. 
يظهر جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية العلاقة بين المسافة وشدة الاشارة المنعكسة من جسم الانسان لتكون توزيع ثنائي الابعاد للمسافة والشدة والتي تعبر عن الصورة التي نشاهدها على جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية والموضحة في الشكل التالي: 
​صورة امواج فوق صوتية لجنين في الاسبوع الثاني عشر ويظهر على اليمين الرأس ومن العنق وباقي الجسم الى اليسار.​في اي جلسة للتصوير باستخدام جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية فإن ملايين النبضات الصوتية التي ترسل للجسم وتستقبل مرة أخرى لتحلل وتحسب المسافة القادمة منها تلك الامواج لتعطي الصورة التي نراها، كما ان تحريك المجس من مكان لأخر يمكن ان يعطي صور من منظور مختلف.

مكونات جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية
تتكون اجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:

المجس. 
وحدة التحكم المركزية. 
وحدة التحكم بالنبضات. 
شاشة العرض. 
لوحة المفاتيح والماوس. 
وحدة تخزين. 
طابعة. 
 
المجس Transducer Probe
يعتبر المجس المستخدم في اجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية هو الجزء الرئيسي للجهاز. ووظيفة المجس تكمن في اصدار الامواج الصوتية ورصد الصدى المرتد عن انعكاسها. ويمكن تشبيهه بالفم الذي يتحدث والاذن التي تسمع لجهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية. وتعتمد فكرة عمل المجس على ظاهرة فيزيائية مهمة هي البيزوالكترك piezoelectric effect والتي تعني ظاهرة الضغط لتوليد الكهرباء والتي اكتشفها العالم بير وكيوري Pierre and Jacques Curie في عام 1880. وهي عبارة عن بلورة كوارتز عند تطبيق تيار كهربائي على بلورة الكوارتز قإن البلورة يتغير شكلها بسرعة في صورة اهتزازات سريعة جداً تص\ر امواج صوتية. والعكس يحدث عندما تصطدم امواج صوتية تؤدي البلورة للاهتزاز فإن تيار كهربي يتولد عنها. وبهذا يمكن استخدام نفس بلورة الكوارتز لاصدار الامواج فوق الصوتية واستقبالها، مع تزويد المجس بمادة تمتص الصوت حتى لا يحدث تشويش بين الصوت الصادر والصوت المنعكس. كذلك يزود المجس بعدسة صوتية acoustic lens لتركيز المواج الصوتية الصادرة من المجس.
​جهاز امواج فوق صوتية ومعه عدة انواع من المجسات المستخدمة​ 
يتم تصنيع هذه المجسات لتأخذ اشكالاً واحجاماً مختلفة لتستخدم حسب المنطقة المراد تصويرها بجهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية وكل مجس يصدر تردد مختلف من الامواج فوق الصوتية لتحدد العمق الذي يجب ان تخترقه هذه الامواج داخل جسم الانسان للحصول على الصورة المطلوبة وبدقة عالية. ويمكن ان تحتوي المجسات على أكثر من بلورة كوارتز وكل بلورة كوارتز يجب ان يكون لها دائرتها الكهربية المنفصلة، ويستخدم هذا النوع من المجسات المزودة باكثر من بلورة للتحكم في الفارق الزمني للامواج الصوتية الصادرة عن كل بلورة والذي يساعد على تحريك الامواج الفوق صوتية داخل الجسم. 

​​شكل يوضح اجزاء جاهز التصوير باستخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية ​​وحدة التحكم المركزية Central Processing Unit (CPU)
وتمثل هذه الوحدة عقل الجهاز وهو عبارة عن جهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالمجس ويزوده بالطاقة الكهربية. وتقوم وحدة التحكم المركزية بارسال التيار الكهربي للمجس ليصدر الامواج الفوق صوتية وكذلك يستقبل النبضات الكهربية الناتجة من المجس عند استقبالها للامواج فوق الصوتية المرتدة عن اجزاء الجسم المراد تصويره. وتقوم وحدة المعالجة المركزية بكافة الحسابات التي تمكن من رسم العلاقة بين المسافة وشدة الاشعة المرتدة لتكوين الصورة على الشاشة.
وحدة التحكم بالنبضات Transducer Pulse Controls
وهي توفر الامكانية للطبيب الذي يشغل الجهاز أو الفني المختص بادخال قيمة التردد وزمن النبضات الصوتية الصادرة من المجس والتي يجب تحديدها مسبقا حسب العضو المراد تصويره. وكذلك تقوم هذه الوحدة بالتحكم بآلية المسح المستخدمة بواسطة الجهاز لاظهار الصورة.
الشاشة Display
وهي عبارة عن شاشة عرض عادية كالمستخدمة في الكمبيوتر والتي تظهر نتيجة الحسابات التي قامت بها وحدة المعالجة المركزية ويمكن ان تكون شاشة ابيض واسود او شاشة ملونة حسب نوع ومواصفات جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية.
لوحة المفاتيح والماوس Keyboard/Cursor
وهي الادوات التي يستخدمها الطبيب او الفني المختص لتشغيل برنامج الاجهاز واجراء عمليات حفظ الصورة على ملف وعمل بعض القياسات لحساب الابعاد مستعينا بالصورة الظاهرة على الشاشة.
وحدة التخزين Disk Storage
وحدة التخزين تستخدم لحفظ الصور التي ظهرت على الاشاشة ووسائط التخزين هي نفسها المستخدمة في الكمبيوتر وتشمل الاقراص الصلبة hard disks أو الاقراص المرنة floppy disks أو الاقراص المدمجة CD او DVD. وتستخدم لعمل ارشيف طبي يحفظ لتتبع حالة المريض في مرات اخرى.
الطابعة Printers
وفي الاغلب طابعات كمبيوتر ولكن من النوع الحراري المعروف باسم الطابعات الحرارية
انواع اجهزة الامواج فوق الصوتية
الاجهزة التي تحدثنا عنها حتى الان هي اجهزة للتصوير ثنائي الابعاد ولكن هناك نوعان من الاجهزة التي تستخدم نفس التقنيات وهي اجهزة التصوير ثلاثية الابعاد واجهزة دبلر للامواج فوق الصوتية. 
اجهزة التصوير ثلاثية الابعاد 3D Ultrasound Imaging
وتعتمد فكرة هذا الجهاز للحصول على صور مجسمة ثلاثية الابعاد لاعضاء الداخلية في جسم الانسان أو للجنين من خلال تمرير المجس فوق الجسم او ادارتة المجس حول الجسم لاخذ عدة صور ويقوم الكمبيوتر بتكوين الصور المجسمة منها.
​​صور ثلاثية الابعاد باستخدام التقنيات الحديثة للتصوير بالامواج فوق الصوتية.​ 
أجهزة دبلر للامواج فوق الصوتية Doppler Ultrasound
وهي اجهزة تستخدم ظاهرة دبلر وفكرتها ان الامواج الفوق صوتية المنعكسة عن الاعضاء المتحركة يحدث تغيير في التردد بين الامواج الفوق صوتية المرتدة والامواج الفوق صوتية الساقطة على الجسم. ومن فارق التردد بين الموجات المرتدة والصادرة يمكن حساب سرعة هذه الاعضاء بدقة مثل حساب سرعة تدفق الدم من القلب وإلي الاوعية الدموية والشرايين.
​​استخدام جهاز دبلر للامواج فوق الصوتية لقياس سرعة تدفق الدم خلال القلب​​ 
مخاطر استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية
بالرغم من انه لم تسجل ايه حالات مرضية في كلا من الانسان أو الحيوان الذي تعرض لفحوصات بواسطة الامواج فوق الصوتية وان هذه الاجهزة ستبقى مستخدمة كأحد وسائل التشخيص بدون اجراء جراحة او استخدام مواد مشعة تحقن في المريض الا انه ينصح باستخدامها كلما دعت الضرورة فقط. ووذلك تفاديا لتعريض اجزاء من جسم الانسان للطاقة الصوتية الناتجة عن الامواج فوق الصوتية والتي تمتص بسهولة في الماء الموجود في الانسجة الحية مما يسبب ارتفاع موضعي في درجة الحرارة للمناطق المعرضة للامواج فوق الصوتية.

التطورات والمستقبل
كلما تطورت اجهزة الكمبيوتر كلما تطورت اجهزة الامواج فوق الصوتية من ناحية السرعة والقدرة التخزينية للمعلومات. كما جاري العمل على تطوير التصوير ثلاثي الابعاد باستخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية وانتاج اجهزة صغيرة الحجم.
اما التطور الاغرب والمشوق هو تحويل الصور المأخوذة من جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية وتغذيتها لخوذة يضعها الطبيب على رأسه لتبني مجسم وهمي للانسان الذي يتم تصويره تمكن الطبيب من فحص الاجزاء الداخلية لجسم الانسان.


----------



## مــريــم (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أظنه قد تسلل خطأ بسيط إلى أحد سطور موضوعك الرائع:​ 
- تنظير الاعضاء التناسلية Hysteroscopy 


أو​ 

- تنظير الاعضاء أوالمسالك البولية Cystoscopy


لأن:​ 

- تنظير الاعضاء التنفسية Bronchoscopy​ 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة​


----------



## عمار المتوكل (11 مايو 2010)

للجميع ألف تحية وشكر على المشاركة والمرور


الاخت مريم ملاحضتك ستكون بالاعتبار وسوف أراجع المعلومة من المرجع 
مشكورة


----------



## BME.UST (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عيكم
اشكرك اخي العزيز جزيل الشكر على الموضوع
ولكن عندي سوال وطلب في ان الوقت وهو لماذا لا يوجد جهاز التخطيط الكهربايئ للدماغ eeg
واريد من جميع الاعضاء مساعدتي في ايجاد الفكره الفيزيايئه لعمله بالتفصيل
وشكرا


----------



## فاطمة حمد (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خيــــــــــــر إنشاء الله


----------



## فاطمة حمد (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله الف خيــــــــــر إنشاء الله


----------



## Marwa Shabayek (6 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم زدك من نور العلم اكثر واكثر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 أغسطس 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك و جزاك الله ألف خير كفيت و وفيت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## zima zima (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*الف شكر يا هندسة 
والله يعينك على المزيد
انا احب اتعرف واتشرف بيك
ياريت تراسلنى على الخاص
وليا طلب ورجاء 
لو تقدر تضع هذا الملف فى ملف woedاو pdf
*


----------



## عمار المتوكل (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخت مريم ملاحظاتك صحيحة مشكورة


----------



## عمار المتوكل (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ bme . Ust
شكرا لمرورك بالنسبة فكرة عمل جهاز تتخطيط الدمااغ موجود على موقعنا 
بالتوفيق


----------



## عمار المتوكل (16 نوفمبر 2012)

لجميع المشاركين 
مسرور لمشاركاتكم 
وزادنا اللة جميعا نورا على نور


----------



## علاء العقربي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير افدتنا بمعلوماتك القيمة اخي


----------

